# Some whacker on Craig_sli_st got his feelings hurt by MC, I don't believe it.



## 13B

masscops.com needs to be checked

I was recently ridiculed by members of the website MassCops - Massachusetts Law Enforcement Network because I own a 2005 Ford CVPI.ex-police cruiser. They called me a "whacker" and insulted my manhood on the site. There are hundreds of people in Massachusetts that choose to drive this kind of vehicle. I do so because it's inexpensive and I like the look of the vehicle. If you've ever been to this website and have received the same kind of treatment please e-mail me so we can organize and ponder possible retaliation against these goons. I bet most of them are just security guards or college cops anyway.

Paul


Location: Framingham, MA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2231546834


----------



## cc3915

*Re: Some whacker got his feelings hurt by MC, I don't believe it.*

I'll bet his inbox is empty.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Some whacker got his feelings hurt by MC, I don't believe it.*



cc3915 said:


> I'll bet his inbox is empty.


 Oh we could have fun with this:redcarded:


----------



## jettsixx

wow that is funny or maybe just sad, someone really cares that much what a bunch of people on a website have to say. I went to a liberal site once, I didnt like what they had to say so I didnt go back to it. Its not rocket science.


----------



## Guest

Boo hoo hoo. I like how he says "we can organize, and ponder possible retaliation..." Sounds like somebody took his lunch money one too many times.


----------



## jettsixx

Retaliation? That sounds like it could be a threat.


----------



## 13B

I find it hard to believe that he was made fun of here, we are such a warm, welcoming, and caring group of people.


----------



## 47turksinajar

"I bet most of them are just security guards or college cops anyway. " Quote of the year for whacker sightings!


----------



## 13B

jettsixx said:


> Retaliation? That sounds like it could be a threat.


What would you know? I bet you're just some security gaurd.


----------



## cc3915

Maybe he and his buddies will make a youtube video about us.


----------



## Hush

Reeks of an inside job....


----------



## SPINMASS

Hush, I had the same feeling!


----------



## 47turksinajar

cc3915 said:


> Maybe he and his buddies will make a youtube video about us.


Free advertisement! haha


----------



## Inspector

He could have used a better reason for driving the CVI, I'll bet it's a lot cheaper to drive my Focus.


----------



## LGriffin

13B said:


> masscops.com needs to be checked
> Paul
> 
> 
> Location: Framingham, MA
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 2231546834


The question is whether this is "Paul" pt103 from the RTT post or one of our own snipers?
It's a shame that "it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services" because I was going to recommend that he:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJR62vsAg-0"]YouTube - Ice Cube - Check Your Self[/nomedia]


----------



## HistoryHound

Retaliate? What is planning on doing? I suppose he could create his own website and make fun of us. Oh how awful that would be if anyone here actually gave a crap what he thinks.


----------



## 47turksinajar

HistoryHound said:


> Retaliate? What is planning on doing? I suppose he could create his own website and make fun of us. Oh how awful that would be if anyone here actually gave a crap what he thinks.


They already have that.... Massachusetts Public Officials Engaged in Alleged Corruption Scandals: MA RMV / Mass RMV Corruption


----------



## kwflatbed

Just watch for the influx of NOOBS on the site.
100 to 1 it was pt103.


----------



## Sam1974

computer chair warrior.. oooooooooooooooooooooo i'm skeered!


----------



## 263FPD

Location: Framingham.......

Has anyone done any research on the Whacker Threads to see if a photo of this car has been posted? I'd be curious to know. I will have to be on the look out for 2005 CVPI's in the 'Ham.


----------



## pt103

FYI..had a feeling it would come down to this. No affiliation....not from Framingham....don't drive a whacker.


----------



## LGriffin

I hung my hat on pt103 just based on the name Paul but tp (herein named) never claimed to drive a CVPI and now I recall a recent account posed by a off duty security or EMT type wacker who was stopped by a Trooper and was all pissed that that Trooper shined him and asked for his girlfriends ID. We may find our chew toy if one of you brings up the thread.


----------



## kwflatbed

263FPD said:


> Location: Framingham.......
> 
> Has anyone done any research on the Whacker Threads to see if a photo of this car has been posted? I'd be curious to know. I will have to be on the look out for 2005 CVPI's in the 'Ham.


A pic was posted in the thread from craigs list


----------



## Hush

Framingham, who was that poser who had a hard on for the Ham? Turret Tapes guy.


----------



## 263FPD

That craigslist photo was one of the Maximum's cars wasn't it?


----------



## 47turksinajar

http://www.masscops.com/f124/super-whacker-91897/index2.html#post569747

This is vinny...

---------- Post added at 16:14 ---------- Previous post was at 16:14 ----------



pt103 said:


> FYI..had a feeling it would come down to this. No affiliation....not from Framingham....don't drive a whacker.


Prove it


----------



## LGriffin

Hush said:


> Framingham, who was that poser who had a hard on for the Ham? Turret Tapes guy.


ScoopEmUp was a she up to no good:thumbs_down:


----------



## mpd61

I wanna know how the sumbitch knew I was a "college cop":redcarded:
at least I used to be, at a college far, far away......


----------



## lofu

47turksinajar said:


> http://www.masscops.com/f124/super-whacker-91897/index2.html#post569747
> 
> This is vinny...




That was the guy I was thinking. He even left his plate visible in the pic


----------



## uspresident1

Hahaha this is awesome. Nice to know we can rattle the cage of 1 idiot.


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> OMG!! I feel like I just walked in on him flogging himself!!


----------



## 47turksinajar

lofu said:


> That was the guy I was thinking. He even left his plate visible in the pic


The pictures are up there! and you're welcome :shades_smile:


----------



## grn3charlie

That CL ad does not exactly show much manhood.


----------



## jettsixx

13B said:


> What would you know? I bet you're just some security gaurd.


Nope not a a security guard, I'm a babysitter with a gun. :shades_smile:


----------



## 47turksinajar

grn3charlie said:


> That CL ad does not exactly show much manhood.


We're talking about whackers with crown vics not the casual encounters m4m :wink_smile:


----------



## Gil

I was wondering why the site was so profitable that day... Keep at it Paul lol. Anybody have the link to the post he is talking about?


----------



## lofu

Gil,

47Turks posted it on the previous page. The dope even left his license plate visible before making his thinly veiled threats.


----------



## 47turksinajar

Gil said:


> I was wondering why the site was so profitable that day... Keep at it Paul lol. Anybody have the link to the post he is talking about?


OVB its in WHACKER sighting :tounge_smile:


----------



## CJIS

Here is a follow up comment from someone else

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/rnr/2237096623.html

what the...that site is srsly fucked up. Taking pictures of private citizens and mocking them on a website is conduct unbecoming an officer. There is a theme of sexism, homophobia and racism running through the whole site and it gives cops an unprofessional image. How is a cop with an online profile picture of boobs going to be trusted to deal compassionaltely with a sexual assault victim? The police already have enough trouble getting respect from the public, this doesn't help their cause.


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

there is nothing wrong with admiring the female form! Atleast the hot chic's


----------



## Tuna

This is some funny stuff. I'm still laughing at Jett's "I once went to a liberial site" comment. [email protected]#k this clown with the CVPI and the bruised ego. Does anybody think he maybe one of those emasculated CMPSA morons?

---------- Post added at 18:22 ---------- Previous post was at 18:19 ----------



CJIS said:


> Here is a follow up comment from someone else
> 
> re: masscops.com needs to be checked
> 
> what the...that site is srsly fucked up. Taking pictures of private citizens and mocking them on a website is conduct unbecoming an officer. There is a theme of sexism, homophobia and racism running through the whole site and it gives cops an unprofessional image. How is a cop with an online profile picture of boobs going to be trusted to deal compassionaltely with a sexual assault victim? The police already have enough trouble getting respect from the public, this doesn't help their cause.
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Whoa, looks like we just hit the big time.:wavespin:


----------



## 263FPD

lofu said:


> Gil,
> 
> 47Turks posted it on the previous page. The dope even left his license plate visible before making his thinly veiled threats.


I am not so sure that is the car. For one thing, the crybaby says his is a 2005. The one pictured is an '03. The post claims that it is in Framingham, and the one pictured surely isn't.


----------



## Big.G

mtc said:


> It's not like we go into Privateofficer.com and raise hell where we're unwanted...
> 
> Oh wait - bad example... :redcarded:


I'm still a little bitter about those fucks not letting me play as long as the rest of you guys....



263FPD said:


> I am not so sure that that is the car. For one thing, the crybaby says his is a 2005. The one pictured is an '03. The post claims that it is in Framingham, and the one pictured surely isn't.


Different names too.


----------



## jettsixx

Taking pictures of a private citizen lol. I guess its ok when the herald takes pics of us and posts salaries on their site though. I guess they dont like it here in the fishbowl.


----------



## lofu

263FPD said:


> I am not so sure that is the car. For one thing, the crybaby says his is a 2005. The one pictured is an '03. The post claims that it is in Framingham, and the one pictured surely isn't.


Thanks for ruining a good time party pooper. Can we just take it out on that guy?


----------



## LGriffin

CJIS said:


> Here is a follow up comment from someone else
> 
> re: masscops.com needs to be checked
> 
> what the...that site is srsly fucked up. Taking pictures of private citizens and mocking them on a website is conduct unbecoming an officer. There is a theme of sexism, homophobia and racism running through the whole site and it gives cops an unprofessional image. How is a cop with an online profile picture of boobs going to be trusted to deal compassionaltely with a sexual assault victim? The police already have enough trouble getting respect from the public, this doesn't help their cause.


Fucked up? Yes
Mocking private citizens? Yes, most of my career.
Sexist, homophobic and racist? No, I think most people are fucked, which makes me equal opportunity.
Boobs? Yes
Sexual assault victims? Very rare
Masscops as a PR tool? Hell No, but then again, I could be just a "security guard or college cop" :wink_smile:


----------



## cc3915

> *re: Re: masscops.com*
> 
> Date: 2011-02-28, 7:00PM EST
> Reply To This Post
> 
> Well, it's stressful being a cop, you know. Very, very stressful.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/f124/some-whacker-craigslist-got-his-feelings-hurt-mc-i-dont-believe-92308/
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> PostingID: 2239993739


re: Re: masscops.com


----------



## LGriffin

Shots fired by an unaccepted masscops lurker:
re: masscops.com
Note the location...

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/rnr/2240082582.html
Can you smell the desperation for attention...so sad.


----------



## 47turksinajar

13B 

I'm not really sure if I want to know how or why you found this... But the next time you want to rant feel free to use masscops... :wink_smile:


----------



## Guest

47turksinajar said:


> They already have that.... Massachusetts Public Officials Engaged in Alleged Corruption Scandals: MA RMV / Mass RMV Corruption


For reasons known only to him, that toolbag listed my name in the section where he whines about getting cited by the MEP.

This thread reminds me of one thing;


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> For reasons known only to him, that toolbag listed my name in the section where he whines about getting cited by the MEP.
> 
> This thread reminds me of one thing;


Let's send him a stack of hurt feelings reports:
http://www.militaryreligiousfreedom.org/legalfiles/gates_letter_sept09/attach_1.pdf


----------



## Eagle13

Got distracted and saw this thread in the listing:
re: re: The McBitch on my street
Funny!


----------



## Hopeful

Hahaha. He was definitely the kid that got called names in school everyday. He should be used to it by now.


----------



## 47turksinajar

hopeful said:


> hahaha. He was definitely the kid that got called names in school everyday. He should be used to it by now.


who the fuck are you?


----------



## Hopeful

No one important. I just like the site.


----------



## 47turksinajar

Hopeful said:


> No one important. I just like the site.


we have a thread for new users like you... you probably should go take a visit there and, leave the good stuff to us! :throwball:


----------



## Gil

47 relax will ya there is plenty of whacker bashing to go around....


----------



## 47turksinajar

Gil said:


> 47 relax will ya there is plenty of whacker bashing to go around....


I think we're at the end of this one... but I smell some new meat coming into the thread! :thumbs_up:


----------



## vttroopah

Sorry guys, but I have been busy being a goon and am not up to speed with MC topics. Is pt103 the dog fucker or the rapist with the duct tape and plastic back seat? This is getting confusing.

---------- Post added at 23:20 ---------- Previous post was at 23:06 ----------




Hopeful said:


> No one important. I just like the site.


heeeeeeeeeeee's back.


----------



## 263FPD

> Originally Posted by *Hopeful*  No one important. I just like the site.
> 
> heeeeeeeeeeee's back.


That's quite the stretch


----------



## 47turksinajar

just a little bit.... :yellowcarded:


----------



## tsunami

Hey 13B "whacker" and insulted my manhood on the site" 

you just insulted your own manhood when you posted this stupid rant on craigslist...you fkn creep!


----------



## vttroopah

263FPD said:


> That's quite the stretch


*Never *underestimate America's hat. They breathe down my neck every night and I know they're itching to attack.


----------



## 47turksinajar

tsunami said:


> Hey 13B "whacker" and insulted my manhood on the site"
> 
> you just insulted your own manhood when you posted this stupid rant on craigslist...you fkn creep!


already has been determined! :smug:


----------



## Tuna

Delta784 said:


> For reasons known only to him, that toolbag listed my name in the section where he whines about getting cited by the MEP.


Delta, your obviously the cause of his problems as a human being.

---------- Post added at 06:56 ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 ----------



47turksinajar said:


> who the fuck are you?


SMACK


----------



## 47turksinajar

Tuna said:


> SMACK


:angel:


----------



## 13B

47turksinajar said:


> 13B
> 
> I'm not really sure if I want to know how or why you found this... But the next time you want to rant feel free to use masscops... :wink_smile:


lol, I typed Masscops into yahoo and there it was......

---------- Post added at 08:25 ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 ----------



tsunami said:


> Hey 13B "whacker" and insulted my manhood on the site"
> 
> you just insulted your own manhood when you posted this stupid rant on craigslist...you fkn creep!


----------



## 263FPD

Let us not forget that 13B uncovered the doggy fucker Tony Bologna. Cut him a break boys and girls. One of the good guys.


----------



## 47turksinajar

263FPD said:


> Let us not forget that 13B uncovered the doggy fucker Tony Bologna. Cut him a break boys and girls. One of the good guys.


just this once! :wink_smile:


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Now if someone would change the thread titles to say, "Craig_slist" or something,,, I could see past the bitch! {hint}


There....hope it helps.


----------



## flintlockglock

Damn it, I should have gone to all my Craigslist friends to help me out :shades_smile:

Why didn't I think of that!?


----------



## 47turksinajar

mtc said:


> Um,* lovey*, that's MY line!!
> 
> Oh but that's RIGHT !! * I don't get to play **when Net Nanny is watching!!! *
> 
> Now if someone would change the thread titles to say, "Craig_slist" or something,,, I could see past the bitch! {hint}


Hmmm When do you get to play :wink_smile: jk

You know that you can set your net nanny settings right....


----------



## 263FPD

Sooooooooooo

If you change the heading to Craigs___Sluts it's ok?:redcarded:


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> THANK YOU !!! :thumbs_up:


:teeth_smile:


----------



## GD

cc3915 said:


> :teeth_smile:


Standby......I am cooking the popcorn, its going to get good!!!


----------



## Sam1974

you guys crack me up. Classic MC moments. How I love them..lol


----------



## Guest

Tuna said:


> Delta, your obviously the cause of his problems as a human being.


That was decided at the moment of conception.


----------

